# OMG Antec P190



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129028

Wow.  Overkill?  Yes.


----------



## ktr (May 23, 2007)

lol, comes with two psu...1200watt total.

and a 200mm fan. 

To tell you the truth, that is a very good deal. most 1200w single psu cost easly around 350bucks. 100 bucks more, you get a nice case.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 23, 2007)

Very sleek case, but I hate doors.


----------



## Grings (May 23, 2007)

shame they only come with psu's, i'd consider it if it came without


----------



## Grings (May 23, 2007)

and the 2 psu's is a bit ghetto, like amd's 'quad core' 4x4


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

Exactly what I was thinking Grings!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

Antec said:


> Flexible snake light (installed), lights your way while working inside the case.



I am pretty sure THATS overkill


----------



## Grings (May 23, 2007)

but the pc has to be turned on to use it(usb)


----------



## d44ve (May 23, 2007)

OMG... I want that case!

That thing is perfect for watercooling & Peltier cooling.

I could care less about the PSU's though... Although I suppose I could use the second to run the peltier rather than my Meanwell320, but I trust the MW over the PSU any day


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 23, 2007)

Antec's PSUs are great, although I can't find any details about the ones included with the case. The price would suggest good power supplies. Then again, Antec cases aren't cheap in the first place.


----------



## d44ve (May 23, 2007)

I like the antec PSU's... I have one in my computer.

I just think its a bit overkill and a reason for them to charge a lot more for the case.

People will see 1200watts and go ohhh ahhhh

But for 150.00 you can go buy two cheap 600w PSU and its basically the same thing.

Now if it was one 1200w PSU that would be another story


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

It has a Antec 650w HE and a 550w HE in it.


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (May 23, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Antec's PSUs are great, although I can't find any details about the ones included with the case. The price would suggest good power supplies. Then again, Antec cases aren't cheap in the first place.



Specifications say it's using Neo Power PSUs.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 23, 2007)

Very few people really need 1200W. Most people would be surprised how much power their system actually draws.

Hype, yes.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103941
is one of them


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 23, 2007)

Does it have a system in place to turn on both PSU's at the same time?

I would assume so, as I dont see room for a second mobo


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 23, 2007)

The second is for all the cathodes you won't see.

Or for SLI 8800 Ultras.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> The second is for all the cathodes you won't see.
> 
> Or for SLI 8800 Ultras.



16 of them is quadquad sli


----------



## Grings (May 23, 2007)

or an overclocked hd2900


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 23, 2007)

PSUs are nice, but way overkill. You shouldnt need more than a quality 600W Psu.


----------



## d44ve (May 23, 2007)

Grings said:


> or an overclocked hd2900


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Very few people really need 1200W. Most people would be surprised how much power their system actually draws.
> 
> Hype, yes.



293W  When i have a 600W PSU-and thats at load


----------



## Carcenomy (May 25, 2007)

Premodded cases gone mad! I imagine it'd be a tidy piece of gear to work with like most Antec stuff, but honestly, if Antec did a P190 without all the jazz done, it'd be a far more interesting prospect.

Bare case, no power supplies, no wiring, no buttons or USB ports. No fan holes. Just a clean bare box ready for the user's choice of switches, wiring, socketry and of course fans in whatever size they desire with whatever mounting method they'd prefer, wherever they want them. That would be my case of choice.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 25, 2007)

They could make Modular cases! MUHAHAHA!!! FTW!!!


----------



## Carcenomy (May 25, 2007)

Well they could, but modular stuff never quite works out... just look at the Acorn RiscPC hahaha! 

And hey, where's the fun if the case is totally perfect for everything off the bat? Modders need imperfect things so they have an excuse to improve them... *chuckle*


----------



## zekrahminator (May 25, 2007)

Who in their right mind pays $450 for a computer case? 

I mean, sure it comes with dual power supplies, but I ain't paying over $80 for my cases unless it comes with an air conditioner.

Or a USB coffee maker .


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 25, 2007)

An air conditioner for your parts so they can short and die?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 25, 2007)

No, an air conditioner for summer time, because in the winter time my computer is a heater .


----------



## freaksavior (May 25, 2007)

i paid $125 for mine, and there is one a cm stacker 830 that i would pay $250 for. so someone just may like the case a lot!


----------

